# Hoods for my GTO



## Matthew Beam (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the site and would like to get some feedback about different aftermarket hoods that i could put on my 04 GTO. i've seen the "banshee ram air hood" but not sure if i like it or not. if anyone knows of any other site or location that i could find some different one's please let me know.. i appreciate it.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hey Matt, this is the one I went with. It's a RKSPORT.. Showing kind 
of a sideview so you can see the 68 69 70 look of it.. Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks kinda like a 427 corvette hood. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I would be partial to a Banshee myself.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Looks kinda like a 427 corvette hood. :cheers


'67's, I believe, with the "stinger"...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Google. Plenty of pics.

Stock 04 - flat
stock 05-06 scoops
cowl
banshee
shaker
rk sport
there is one that looks like the 93-97 Camaro hood I see on the RA6 gto but don't konw what its called.


----------



## Matthew Beam (Aug 18, 2010)

FNG69- that's a badass GTO. i definitely like the hood and i appreciate all your guys help. i've actually been trying to put a picture up of mine but the internet is so slow where i'm at currently, that it won't load. I spoke with the guy at PFYC about the Banshee hood and he tells me that the hood comes prepped and ready to paint, but i am currently deployed oversea's so you could see how this would be a problem for me. what would be a good company/shop to send the hood to and how much (roughly) would it cost to get the paint done...? again, i appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Matthew Beam (Aug 18, 2010)

alright and one more question.. what website can i order an 05 or 06 hood from? like i said my internet is pretty ****ty so i'm having a hard time looking stuff up. can anyone help me?


----------

